# short coupling with Hook & Loop



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

The biggest drawback of the original LGB Hook and Loop is the “bottle opener” size of the loop. For one it requires a minimum distance from the non-movable parts of the car body (such as stair cases) and secondly the size itself is pretty large, always a thorn in the eye.
Train-LI-USA id introducing S-KuPLIX that replaces LGB and LGB compatible loops with the new one that is basically 50% smaller. The lesser width allows for cutting of the coupler shaft and therefore the result is shorter coupled cars – just like the prototype.

More information can be found: S-KuPLIX info


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Axel T..... 

Is this new coupler product intended for Truck mounting........ 

Can I put one "new Coupler" at one end of a car (Pass or Freight) only & gain some of the "shorter" visual benefit..... 
Can I mix & match this Hook & loop system....... 

What is a ball park $$$ on a pack of 10 short hook & loops..... 

Can I just back out the metal spring hook & loop screw & bolt in the new short hook & loop in the same hole.... ???? 

Dennis M


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

Dennis:

You could, if you desire, do only a direct replacement without shortening the mounting shaft. There are already visual benefits to it due to the smaller size of the loop.

And yes it couples with the traditional Hook & Loop.

A 10 pack will be 21.50 and a 100 pack will be $170. (so basically $1.70 a loop - less then the cost of an LGB loop)


----------



## Polaris1 (Jan 22, 2010)

After 3 years in G gauge...... Opening hook & loop couplers can be difficult............... That is a good RR Layout trait...... !! 

I've noticed Credit cards & GM car keys used to separate hook & loop RR cars...... 

What do you use to ease the manual hook & loop uncoupling ????? 

Dennis M


----------

